# got a muzzy



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I bought a Muzzy from a buddy of mine for 200 bucks, his motor blew so he was parting out his bike, it a year old but in great shape, I got it put on which it was a pain in the butt but love the sound, haven't got to ride it yet but will post pics and vids later


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

lucky!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet but that be the only way to id get one if it was a good deal I refuse to pay full price for one of them


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

bruterider27 said:


> Sweet but that be the only way to id get one if it was a good deal I refuse to pay full price for one of them


I'm feeling the same way about it...I want a Muzzy Pro, but I'm having a hard time justifying spending $585 for the exhaust & another $350+ for a fuel controller. I'd have around $1,000 invested, and maybe add 6-7 HP?? Seems like a poor investment, but I can't make up my mind...:aargh4:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Thats the name of the game! Go with one of our sponsors and you can get them cheaper.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll stay with my hmf


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ebay guys .. just bought a full big gun evo exhuast for 337 dollars new .. usually 560 so just take yalls time .. and i had to get away from my hmf it was getting out of hand . no one wanted to ride with me


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah the hmf gets loud but everyone I ride with if they have a pipe its a hmf or a muzzy so we don't really care how loud they get


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just couldn't pass up the deal but good Jesus its loud


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

walker said:


> ebay guys .. just bought a full big gun evo exhuast for 337 dollars new .. usually 560 so just take yalls time .. and i had to get away from my hmf it was getting out of hand . no one wanted to ride with me


How do you like the Big Gun? I priced one from atvgalaxy for $385 shipped, but I'm hung up on the Muzzy because 90% of what I read says Muzzy is the best. Which I don't understand because the Big Gun looks very comparable to the Muzzy Pro in headpipe size and everything is stainless. Is the Muzzy really worth another 100-200 bucks over the Gun?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea I was goin to get the full hmf system but everyone was saying the big gun is the way to go. The muzzy is a lil pricey. I dont want extremely loud so sounds like i dont want hmf? I do ride with people and dont want to annoy them. Plus I will be in the mountains in colorado and dont want to really disturb people there too.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DLB said:


> How do you like the Big Gun? I priced one from atvgalaxy for $385 shipped, but I'm hung up on the Muzzy because 90% of what I read says Muzzy is the best. Which I don't understand because the Big Gun looks very comparable to the Muzzy Pro in headpipe size and everything is stainless. Is the Muzzy really worth another 100-200 bucks over the Gun?


 
i dont have it installed yet it is being shipped as we speak.. muzzy pro will make a few more horsepower than a big gun . been proven on a dyno .. but i just like the way a big gun sounds and all my friends have muzzy's so just trying to be different


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont care for muzzy and i know im one of the few....but i dont like how it looks nor the raspy sound...big gun on the other hand is a very throaty sound and is black which i love and bike vs bike like it really matters on 30's 31's or what not i think it is more driver then exhaust... plus the exhaust aint doing nothing if it isnt tuned right


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I love the sound of the big gun, to me it sounds like deep throaty lrd mixed with the raspy sound of a Muzzy


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

MUZZY! FTW


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no biased opinions count lol jk in that case hmf ftw hahahaha


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

The sound levels of teh big gun evo are supposed to be 94 - 96 db. That is forestry approved for sound levels. It also comes with a spark arrestor. Walker, I am glad you took advantage of the deal. I went the day after I posted the deal to get me one, and the sale was already over... Thats what happens when you wait....LOL I can't wait to hear it...


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

$376 on ebay right now with free shipping...I'm close to pulling the trigger, but maybe I should wait for that $337 deal...**** I can't believe I missed that! What programmer do you recommend with the BG? MSD, PCIII, PCV??


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

msd is the only programmer for these bikes


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

as of right now it will be a pc111 .. but not for long


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

walker said:


> ebay guys .. just bought a full big gun evo exhuast for 337 dollars new .. usually 560 so just take yalls time .. and i had to get away from my hmf it was getting out of hand . no one wanted to ride with me


 I wanted 400 for mine.....so you got a better deal! But I like the nastiness of it so Im keeping it!!!


----------

